# Angler versenkt sein Auto



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Angler versenkt sein Auto​*Quelle:
http://presse-augsburg.de/presse/huisheim-angler-versenkt-sein-auto-unfreiwillig-im-baggersee/

Da in diesem Fall wohl nix "ausgelaufen" ist, auch keine Personen zu Schaden kamen, kann man auch ein bisschen schadenfroh sein:
Handbremse anziehen und Gang einlegen beim Auto abstellen schadet nicht ;-)))

Dann wäre jedenfalls der Pkw, den ein 22-jähriger Angler an einer abschüssigen Stelle ca. 20 m vom Huisheimer Baggersee entfernt "parkte", nicht einfach in den See gerollt und hätte einen Einsatz mit 35 Mann der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr Huisheim und zwei Leute der Wasserwacht Huisheim erforderlich gemacht, die dann den vollgelaufenen Wagen wieder an Land beförderten - Dicker Fang halt ;-)))

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Andal (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*

Wer den Schaden hat, der spottet jeder Beschreibung. In dem Fall... gönn dir! #6


----------



## Seele (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*

Ich lache lieber nicht, ist mir auch schon mal fast passiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*

eben, weil fast jeder die Situation kennt, wenn man endlich angeln und ans Wasser will ;.-))))


----------



## Gondoschir (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*

Wrackangeln macht Laune... |supergri


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*

Hier in lange, bei köln, an der Fähre sind vor einiger zeit Autos direkt in den Rhein hin eingefahren.
Das navi zeigte hier eine brücke.
Und es war dichter Nebel und es war dunkel.

Jetzt versucht man das zu verhindern mit den St drembels.
Dicke knubbel aus Metall. Da merkt man wenn man drüberfährt.
Ggf. Ist auch die Vorderachse platt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hier in lange, bei köln, an der Fähre sind vor einiger zeit Autos direkt in den Rhein hin eingefahren.
> Das navi zeigte hier eine brücke.
> Und es war dichter Nebel und es war dunkel.



Survival of the fittest..durchgefallen

Vor 20 Jahren hätte man den Kopf benutzt und unter diesen Bedingungen das Tempo auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit gedrosselt.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*

Hallo,

ich frage mich nur, was machen die Jungs, wenn das Navi mal ausfällt. Die können doch alle keine Karten mehr lesen.
Dann finden sie aus 5 Kilometern Entfernung nicht mehr heim.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*

Auf der Straße geht  das noch.....

Aufm Meer:
Bootsangeln, das war noch ein Erlebnis, wenn man mit Karte, Dreieck und Zirkel sowie Peilungen seine Spots finden musste (markiert dann nicht mit Knopfklick auf Plotter, sondern Lenorflasche (so ne rosane, gut sichtbare) mit 40m Seil und Backstein dran. Ich find jedenfalls noch zurück, wenn der Strom ausfällt beim Navi ;-)))

Davon ab:
Man hat schon Pferde kotzen sehen - ich würd mich auch nicht freisprechen davon, alles mögliche zu vergessen, wenn ich angelgeil am Wasser auftauche - da ist ne vergessene Handbremse noch gar nix ;-)))


----------



## Franky (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*

Au Mann... Das mal echt eine große ....
"Glück" im Unglück, dass die Karre offenbar dicht gehalten hat, sonst wäre es richtig übel geworden...
Da laufe ich aber auch lieber 4 mal wegen vergessener Köder vom Wasser zum Auto zurück, als dass ich die Kiste "unsicher" verlasse!


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*

Erstaunlich, denn es waren zum teil taxifahrer


----------



## Michael.S (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*

Hat er schon im Kofferraum nachgeschaut ob vieleicht ein Meter Hecht drinn ist |supergri


----------



## Isarfischerin (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*

Hätte der mal den Wagen ein paar Tage länger im Wasser liegen lassen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P12XcgPD36k

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## exstralsunder (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> eben, weil fast jeder die Situation kennt




falsches Auto, sag ich da nur.
Ein Auto mit Automatik Getriebe umgeht das Problem ganz elegant.


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*

Die fahren in langel richtig in den Rhein hinein....
Nicht mit parkenden Autos...

;


----------



## Carsten_ (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*

Habe als Jugendlicher schon mal das Auto vom Pizzentaxi vor der Talfahrt bewahrt und meines selber schon mal nicht ordentlich abgestellt, ist aber nur in Schneckentempo auf den Vordermann gerollt. Gott sei Dank war kein See in der Nähe.

 Und das bei einem Komplett versenktem Auto keine Betriebsstoffe ins Wasser gelangen ist wohl auch nur die offizielle Version |bigeyes


----------



## DUSpinner (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*

Vor langer Zeit blieb ich in den Rheinwiesen nach einem Hochwasser im Schlick hängen. Weit und breit keiner der mir helfen konnte. Also Fußmatten raus und diese sowie anderes geeignete vor und hinter den Reifen meines Wagens. Auf das Gaspedal einen schweren Stein, Kupplung getreten und 1. Gang rein. Dann schnell raus und von hinten geschoben. Kurz danach rollte mein Auto in Richtung Rhein. Konnte soeben noch in den fahrenden Wagen reinspringen und schlimmeres verhindern..


----------



## Nelearts (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angler versenkt sein Auto*

Frag mich nur, wieso da unter Wasser noch die Bremsleuchten leuchten.
Wäre der Artikel zum 01 April erschienen dann hätte ich ja eine Erklärung.

Nelearts


----------

